# Livery in Manchester



## manchesterhorse (10 November 2020)

Is anyone able to help with some recommendations -  I feel like I don't know where to start after a lifetime on DIY. 

I do have some absolute musts
Full livery, 7 days a week, not 5 days full DIY at weekend
Daily turnout all year round - even if it's just for a few hours a day in winter, this is so important!
Menage of some description 
Passable hacking. 

Looking at Sale/Altrincham/Stockport/Carrington areas ideally. I might consider yards around Werneth Low or Daisy Nook, or at the other side the more southern bits of Salford, I've definitely driven past yards near Worsley but struggling to find any. Going further north won't work travelling wise. 

Are there any worth speaking to/ones to definitely avoid?

Thank you all!


----------



## ycbm (10 November 2020)

This recent thread is asking for a similar area, it might help.    

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/...e-help-before-i-give-up.797127/#post-14450591


----------



## manchesterhorse (10 November 2020)

Thank you, I've had a look at that thread and the yards there are just a bit too far south for me unfortunately.


----------



## Roxylola (10 November 2020)

Dean Valley I think do full livery


----------



## HashRouge (11 November 2020)

My friend has a track livery if that's something that might interest you? They aren't far from Werneth Low (I've ridden there from the yard) though might be a little far for you. I know they have a menage and do different livery packages Inc full livery, and horses are never stabled as they're on the track if they're not in the field.


----------



## ycbm (11 November 2020)

Roxylola said:



			Dean Valley I think do full livery
		
Click to expand...

They don't do daily winter turnout, only 3 times a week for the DIY, not sure about the full liveries.  Hacking is dire apart from a shortish farm ride. 
.


----------



## outdoor girl (11 November 2020)

Have  you looked at Matchington Livery in Dunham?  They do 7 day full as well as 5 day and DIY.  There's also Reed House Farm in Dunham.  I know they used to do full livery but not sure about now.


----------



## Tirna (11 November 2020)

Feel free to PM me for my perspective of those to consider and avoid!


----------



## Pickelina (20 November 2020)

I looked around Dairy House Farm and got a lovely feel for it. In the end a friend offered me a space at hers but I have a hankering to move there one day! they quoted me £112 full liverym £92 five day.


----------

